
Linuxconf: How to Disappear Completely - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOulCAz4S0M
======
DyslexicAtheist
"gives an overview of the latest urban camouflage technology and how to deploy
it in order to foil facial recognition."

Bonus: Nice illustration of the "SenseTime¹" and "SenseFace¹" software in
action (starting at the 03:11 mark).

___

¹ This Company Is Helping Build China’s Panopticon. It Won’t Stop There:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-19/this-
comp...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-19/this-company-is-
helping-build-china-s-panopticon-it-won-t-stop-there)

